# Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)



## sh00t23 (19. November 2011)

*Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

So, die Winterzeit steht an, mein Bildschirm muss abgelöst werden

Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen Monitor für meinen Rechner. Wird hauptsächlich für Gaming genutzt, somit wären hohe Kontraste und eine geringe Reaktionszeit wünschenswert. Auch die LED-Technik würde ich bevorzugen - hab das Galaxy S2 als Handy und will die Farben nicht mehr missen  HDMI natürlich vorausgesetzt  
Leider hab ich von Bildschirmen gar keinen Plan  Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? Preislich bin ich relativ offen, bis 250€ könnte es schon gehen. Größe bin ich mir unsicher: Hatte an 24" oder 27" gedacht, wobei 27" für Gaming fast schon zu groß sind, oder? Der Abstand zum Bildschirm ist ca. 1m

Evtl. werde ich auch noch eine TV-Karte einbauen und den Monitor dann teilweise als Fernseher nutzen - steht aber noch nicht fest. Mein Hauptaugenmerk ist ein Monitor für Gaming  3D brauch ich eigentlich nicht - find die 3D-Technik absolut unnötig und nicht ausgereift genug. 
Falls es noch was hilft - meine Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 460 GLH von Gainward

Hab mal ein paar gesucht, aber weis nicht, ob die empfehlenswert sind:
Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H
Samsung SyncMaster S24A300BL
Samsung S24A350HS
Samsung SyncMaster T24A350
Samsung SyncMaster T24A550
Asus VE248H

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir ein paar empfehlen könnt


----------



## B3RG1 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Also an die Farben eines S2 wird kein Bildschirm für 250 Euro rankommen, bei 1 Meter Abstand würde ich persönlich zu 27" greifen, ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache.
Der Samsung Syncmaster P2770FH wird oft empfohlen, alternativ der P2770HD, der hat schon nen eingebauten TV-Tuner (DVB-T)
Kosten aber beide mehr als 250


----------



## sh00t23 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Der Meter Sitzabstand ist geschätzt  Ist eher weniger, aber daran sollte es ja nicht scheitern 
Die Modelle sind ja meistens eh gleich, nur die Größe ist dann Unterschiedlich. Wäre also gut, wenn ich hier ein paar Modelle empfohlen bekomme - die Größe kann ich dann ja immer noch aussuchen


----------



## peppnick (20. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Den SyncMaster SA300 habe ich mir gestern gekauft, eigendlich wollte ich mir ja den 
iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 60.96cm 23.6
kaufen aber da er nirgends zu sehen ist auser im inet war ich bei MM und die hatten den Samsung da und dann habe ich mich für den entschieden.
macht eigendlich ein guten eindruck auch wenn mein schlechtes gewissen mich jagt, weil der iiyama laut eigenschaften einfach besser ist, aber ich keine glegenheit habe mir den anzuschauen.
ich werde den mir jetzt noch paar tage anschauen/testen ansonsten wird es der iiyama.



> wobei 27" für Gaming fast schon zu groß sind, oder?


der typ bei MM hat mich auch auf 27 angesprochen und meinte man sollte eine gute armlänge davor sitzen alles was näher ist ist schädlich für die augen und ich sitze ca. 60cm-70cm und deshalb bin ich bei 24" geblieben


----------



## facehugger (20. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Ich wäre für den schon von dir vorgeschlagenen Asus Hier noch eine Alternative:

Acer Slim Line LED S2 S240HLbd, 24" (ET.FS0HP.001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Bruce112 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Iiyama ProLite B2475HDS-B1: Günstiger 24 Zoll Monitor mit toller Ergonomie und eigenwilligem sRGB Modus (Prad.de) - Iiyama - PRAD | Online Testmagazin für TFT Monitore, LCD TV und Projektoren & Beamer

nimm den  für 190 euro kann man nichts verkehrt machen hatt auch pivot funktion  was bei samsung gleiche austatung über 220 euro verkauft wird 

24" (60,96cm) Iiyama B2475HDS-B1 LED PIVOT Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,

mittlerweile sind die bildschirme  alle ziemlich gut


----------



## sh00t23 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Jetzt hab ich noch mehr Vorschläge und kann mich weniger entscheiden  Die von Iliyama gefallen mir optisch leider überhaupt nicht


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*



> Mein Hauptaugenmerk ist ein Monitor für Gaming  3D brauch ich eigentlich nicht - find die 3D-Technik absolut unnötig und nicht ausgereift genug.


120Hz und 3D sind wieder zwei verschiedene Dinge. 3D basiert zwar auf der 120Hz-Technik (ohne 120Hz geht es nicht), allerdings ist es natürlich möglich den Monitor in 120Hz laufen zu lassen, ohne den 3D-Effekt zu nutzen. Vorteile sind hier ein flüssigeres Bild und eine reduzierte Schlierenbildung. Gerade für schnelle Shooter ist das ein deutlicher Vorteil. Der Vorteil ist natürlich auch mit einem Aufpreis verbunden.

Sollte 120Hz irgendwann mal eine Option für dich darstellen, dann würde ich diesen Monitor im Auge behalten.
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Du hast ja schon einige Monitore genannt bekommen. Ich werf noch zwei mit in die Runde.  

Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Test: PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2312HM


Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Test: PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2412M


----------



## sh00t23 (22. November 2011)

Immer noch mehr Auswahl ... Werd dann wohl nen paar Stunden nach Tests der jeweiligen Monitore suchen ... Bisher komm ich ja alles andere als vorwärts


----------



## HardstylePhoenix (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Ich empfehle dir ein Samsung SyncMaster BX 2350 (LED), diesen habe ich ebenfalls durch eine Empfehlung in diesem Forum gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden. Bei einem Preis von 200 € zu diesem Zeitpunkt (Kaufdatum) war das ein 1+ Preis/Leistungsverhältniss!

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMa...L4EU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321963777&sr=8-1

Hohes dynamisches Kontrastverhältnis von 5.000.000:1 und eine schnelle  Reaktionszeit von 2 ms.

Gruß. HardstylePhoenix 

p.S. kostet momentan auch um einiges weniger als ich bezahlt habe!


----------



## jeamal (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Entscheidend für die Bildqualität ist der statische Kontrast, welcher 1000:1 bei dem BX 2350 beträgt. Diesen Kontrast erreichen sogut wie alle aktuellen Monitore in dieser Preisklasse. Genauso ist das mit der Reaktionszeit, die 2ms erreicht der Monitor als Spitzenwert. Durschnittlich kommen alle genannten auf ca. 6ms, was ein sehr guter Wert ist. Die hohen angegebenenen Werte der Hersteller sind zum Teil nur Kundenfang.

Meiner Meinung nach brauchst du als normaler Gamer keine 120Hz. Bei aktuellen Spielen mit guter Hardware erreichst du sowieso keine 120Fps, wenn nur selten und mit verschlechterung der Grafikqualität. Es sei denn du bist Hardcore CS Zocker, dann lohnt sichs aufjedenfall

Empfehlen kann ich dir Dell. <<Painkiller>> hat dir die zurzeit beliebtesten Modelle bereits vorgeschlagen:



> Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Test: PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2312HM
> 
> Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Test: PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2412M


Ich selber habe von dem U2312HM den Vorgänger (U2311H) Klasse teil.Bin bestens zufrieden damit. Die neuen Modell haben jetz LED backlight dazubekommen. 
Sehr viele schwören auf IPS Panel... ich bin einer davon
Machst du nix verkehrt mit den Dingern. Müsstest nur entscheiden ob 16:10 oder 16:9... Dell hat Jahre Garantie, einschließlich auf Pixelfehler. Der Service soll auch sehr gut sein.

*Kannst dir das hier ja auch mal durchlesen:*
*24" TFT für Gaming gesucht Nur welcher?
Neuer Lebensgefährte gesucht: Dell U2311H vs. Samsung P2450H

*Lies dir am besten ein paar Tests und Usermeinungen zu den im Thread genannten Monitoren durch. Außerdem würde ich mich noch ein bisschen über die Panel- Technik informieren. (TN/IPS)
Danach solltest du eine Vorstellung haben, welcher der richtige für dich ist.

Grüße


----------



## sh00t23 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Gut, dann weis ich ja, was ich am Wochenende machen werde 
Danke schon mal für die ganzen Antworten und Empfehlungen - werde mir dann mal ein paar Tests durchlesen, noch bisschen das Forum durchforsten und die Panel-Technik googlen 

Edit: Format hab ich mich schon festgelegt, soll 16:9 werden


----------



## sh00t23 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

So, habe mir heute ein paar Threads und Infos durchgelesen und frage hier noch mal nach 

Habe mich jetzt letztendlich für einen 27" entschieden, preislich werde ich deshalb auch bis ca. 300€ gehen (möchte nicht viel mehr ausgeben)
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage:
Asus VE278Q
Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H
Samsung SyncMaster T27A550
iiyama ProLite B2776HDS
iiyama ProLite X2775HDS-B1
iiyama ProLite E2773HDS
Acer S273HLAbmii


Welcher davon, könnte sich am Besten für mich eignen? Ich möchte hier auch noch mal betonen, dass ich kein Hardcore-Gamer bin, sondern einfach gerne mal ein paar Runden mit Kumpels zocke


----------



## sh00t23 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Gibt es hier noch jemanden, der mir helfen kann? 

Hab mich jetzt für letztendlich 3 Modelle entschieden:
Asus VE278Q
Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H
Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH

Jetzt stell ich mir allerdings die Frage, welcher davon am Besten geeignet ist? Von der Ausstattung sind sie ja ziemlich gleich, der Asus soll manchmal Probleme mit Ghosting verursachen, aber die positiven Rezensionen hören sich durch die Bank sehr gut an


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, würde ich den Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H nehmen.


----------



## sh00t23 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Und aus welchen Gründen?


----------



## Painkiller (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*



sh00t23 schrieb:


> Und aus welchen Gründen?



Das Thema wurde eigentlich schon tot diskutiert.  Aber nochmal...

Der ASUS soll teiweise einen Gelbstich haben, und einige User melden auch, das er schliert. Der Samsung FH ist vielen zu "alt" und/oder weil er kein LED besitzt. Unter dem Strich bleibt quasi nur noch der S27A550H übrig.


----------



## sh00t23 (15. Dezember 2011)

Einen Gelbstich? Davon habe ich zwar bisher nichts gehört bzw. gelesen, aber gut zu wissen

Dann werde ich wohl einfach mal beide bestellen, vergleichen und den schlechteren zurück schicken


----------



## Gonzberg (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*



sh00t23 schrieb:


> Einen Gelbstich? Davon habe ich zwar bisher nichts gehört bzw. gelesen, aber gut zu wissen
> 
> Dann werde ich wohl einfach mal beide bestellen, vergleichen und den besseren zurück schicken


 
Jo, so ist es eh am besten, da das ja auch jeder subjektiv empfindet.


----------



## sh00t23 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Okay, hatte jetzt den ersten 27"er hier - wohl doch etwas groß 

Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen irgendeinem Samsung, Iliyama & dem Dell U2412M


----------



## sh00t23 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Hab mir jetzt mal den VS248H bestellt und seit 2 Tagen in Betrieb - bisher bin ich recht zufrieden, allerdings habe ich noch keine perfekten Einstellungen gefunden
Hilft da ein Kalibrations-Gerät, oder ist das nur nützlich, um den Monitor nach etwas längerem Gebrauch neu zu kalibrieren? Falls da ein externes Gerät nichts hilft, hat mir jemand gute Einstellungen zur Hand, der den Monitor bestizt?


----------



## sh00t23 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Niemand, der dazu was sagen kann 
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass neu geladene Seiten kurzzeitig etwas gelblich dargestellt werden - liegt das am Monitor, meiner Wahrnehmung oder kann das an den Einstellungen liegen? Auch nehme ich öfter mal gelbliche "l" oder "i" in Texten wahr


----------



## Firefighter45 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Ich hatte die tage die Gelegenheit bei einem bekannten beim Zocken zuzuschauen, da ist mir nix negatives aufgefallen.

Kann dir aber jetzt auch net sagen ob der da „ewig“ an den Einstellungen gesucht hat oder ob das gleich am Anfang alles so war.

Wenn ich ihn diese Woche noch erwische und ich es nicht vergessen frag ich mal ob er eigene Einstellungen vorgenommen hat oder alles so war.

Mit dem Gelbstich muss ich dann auch mal fragen, aber ich glaube das hätte der mir gesagt, er war sehr zufrieden mit dem Monitor.


----------



## sh00t23 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Okay, wäre nett, wenn du mal nachfragen könntest 
Ansonsten werde ich mir mal die Tage ein Kalibrierungs-Gerät vom Kumpel ausleihen und testen, ob sich dann was dran ändert


----------



## sh00t23 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Schon mal auf die Posts geschaut?  
Hab schon längst einen bestellt


----------



## sh00t23 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*



sh00t23 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal den VS248H bestellt und seit 2 Tagen in Betrieb - bisher bin ich recht zufrieden, allerdings habe ich noch keine perfekten Einstellungen gefunden
> Hilft da ein Kalibrations-Gerät, oder ist das nur nützlich, um den Monitor nach etwas längerem Gebrauch neu zu kalibrieren? Falls da ein externes Gerät nichts hilft, hat mir jemand gute Einstellungen zur Hand, der den Monitor bestizt?


 
Nochmal hoch damit  Ist relativ wichtig, da ich ihn wohl sonst innerhalb der 14 Tage Rückgaberecht wieder einschicken werde


----------



## sh00t23 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Niemand hier, der sich damit auskennt?


----------



## Ryle (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Du kannst keine Einstellungen von einem anderen Monitor bzw. Nutzer benutzen. Jedes Panel ist anders und auch die Lichtverhältnisse und der subjektive Eindruck variieren. 
Es kommt aber teilweise wirklich vor, dass ein neuer LED Monitor mit einem Farbstich speziell bei der Weißdarstellung daherkommt. Den bekommt man dann auch mit einem Colorimeter nicht weg(kalibriert). Das kann dir aber bei so ziemlich jedem Monitor passieren und unterliegt meist einer Serienstreuung. Soll heißen manche haben den Farbstich, andere nicht. Ich hab auch schon nen BenQ wegen eines Blaustichs zurückgehen lassen.

Bei LED Backlight konnte ich eine homogene, halbwegs natürliche Farbwiedergabe bisher auch nur dem Dell U2312HM und dem Samsung S23A700D zusagen, ansonsten sehen alte Monitore mit CCFL Hintergrundbeleuchtung für mich subjektiv besser aus. Wobei der Dell teilweise einen leicht dreckig wirkenden Rand bei komplett weißem Bild hat. Wurde im hwluxx Forum auch schon diskutiert und unterliegt wohl auch der Serienstreuung.

Irgendwie scheinen recht viele Monitore 2010/2011 leichte Mängel zu haben, was wohl teilweise der Geiz ist Geil Generation zuzuschreiben ist. So viele Geräte mit Farbstich, Pixelfehlern, schräg eingepassten Panels usw. hab ich schon seit 4-5 Jahren nicht mehr erlebt.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*



sh00t23 schrieb:


> Nochmal hoch damit  Ist relativ wichtig, da ich ihn wohl sonst innerhalb der 14 Tage Rückgaberecht wieder einschicken werde



Seinen Monitor kann man relativ leicht einstellen. 

Ich hab bei mir einfach eine Blu-Ray laufen lassen, und die Farben dann passend dazu eingestellt. Danach kam erstmal ein Gaming-Test mit UT III um zu schauen, ob die Farben dort auch ok sind.


----------



## dr.cupido (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kaufberatung für LED-Monitor (Gaming)*

Hi,

ich hab mir einen Acer High Definition H274HLbmid, 27" (ET.HH4HE.009) | Geizhals Deutschland" zugelegt. Der erste hatte 3 Pixelfehler und ein verschwommenes Bild, weshalb der auch direkt wieder zurückgegangen ist. 
Hab ihn mir nochmal bestellt und diesmal ohne Beanstandungen. Die Helligkeit musste ich allerdings extrem reduzieren auf etwa 30.
Mittlerweile haben auch noch 2 Kumpels sich denselben Monitor bestellt und sind zufrieden. Das Bild sieht aber auf allen 3 Monitoren unkalibriert anders aus. Man muss wirklich jeden Monitor einzeln einstellen. Aber gibt ja genug Seiten im Netz


----------

